

Show HN: Why the name ___? - Why-the-name

Everything and everyone has a name. Ever wondered why the name...?<p>I was curious and so I put together 
Whythe.name which is an attempt to document the story behind a name. Why the name was chosen, how did it come about, the thought process and the history behind every name.<p>Would appreciate your thoughts/feedback. Thanks a bunch.<p>http://WhyThe.Name
======
charlieirish
Clickable: <http://whythe.name/>

~~~
Why-the-name
Thanks Charlie. I thought the URLs in the articles are converted into links
automatically but just realized it is so only with comments.

------
phragg
Very interesting.

~~~
Why-the-name
Thank you phragg. It is something I quickly put together to validate the idea.
:) "Very" interesting - does validate it, or at least I believe so :)

------
su_82
kewl nag..+1

